# Couple of John Deere gator questions!



## chifam (Apr 1, 2007)

A little backround: We just moved into St. Joseph County in Michigan, We live on a private unpaved road, not maintained by the county. I bought a 4x2 Gator to help around the house. My 9 year old son does drive the Gator on this road and on my property. 
Question 1: Is the gator considered a ATV?
Question 2: If not an ATV, do the riders have to wear helments?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Paul, Welcome to MS.com....

Do you live on and operate a working farm ???? My guess is no, since you said that was used around the house....

1. If not used in farming, it is an ORV..
2. Helmet issue-ORV operators and all passengers must wear a U.S. Department of Transportation&#8211;approved crash helmet and protective eyewear or goggles except when the ORV is equipped with an approved roof and the operator and passengers are wearing properly adjusted and fastened safety belts. 


More info here: http://www.offroad-ed.com/mi/handbook/


----------



## chifam (Apr 1, 2007)

Great find!


----------



## chifam (Apr 1, 2007)

Found this on Michigan.gov's website:

More recently, larger vehicles that have cross-over applications in agriculture, land 
management and construction with a 56 tread width are becoming more prevalent. 
Some have 6 or more tires and are touted to be at home on land, ice or water. These are 
not characterized by the law as ATVs as they do not fit the definition of low pressure 
tires, has a seat designed to be straddled by the rider (MCL 324.81101).

I purchased this for land management with a tread width of 59". What catagory does the gator fall into?


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

They will have the right answer for you. Call the DNR also will get you the RIGHT answer. I would think you are ok without an helment as long as you have the seat belt on but I don't know for sure. I would CK with the DNR to make sure.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

if it does not have a rollcage...a helmet is needed....

as posted above, this is right out of the dnr orv handbook....

For Operators and Passengers

ORV operators and all passengers must wear a U.S. Department of Transportation&#8211;approved crash helmet and protective eyewear or goggles except when the ORV is equipped with an approved roof and the operator and passengers are wearing properly adjusted and fastened safety belts.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I sent a link to Boehr asking for his input.....


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I'm not going to look up the law but feel free to go to the DNR Website as ask the question in "Ask the DNR".

Anyway I will give my opinion though. If it is being used for work purposes, on your own property I believe nobody will bother you. If operated on a road regardless private or public and it is being used for recreation purposes, for "fun" then I believe all ORV/ATV laws as stated above would apply. Remember, even though a private road it does not make it your's alone like your property is. The inch thing stated above, if memory serves, doesn't apply for the same reason that 4-wheel drive trucks need ORV registration when at a scrabble area. I believe the inch thing has more to do with ORV trails.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

A Michigan "orv Trail" Is Groomed At 50".....
A Michigan "orv Route" Is Groomed At 72"....


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

John Deere Gators are not reckoningnized as ORV's. You fall under the agriculture farm machinery. You are using it for work on private property. Your son is driving it on private property. There for no Helmet is needed. The drive your son operates it on is a Private Drive there for the people that have houses along this drive are the owners of the drive and there for they are responsible to maintain the drive. Your son will be fine to operate the gator as you are currently doing. 


If you would like put a slow moving triangle on the back of the gator there for it will be road legal.


----------

